# The Hideous Horror on Howe Place 2010



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a daytime vid of my yard. I re-did all of my tombstones to look more realistic and have switched out some of the cheap masks for skulls and heads that i corpsed. Everything I have done to the yard this year is because of the inspiration I have recieved on this forum, so thank you. Hope you enjoy. Night time video to follow


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As I was watching this, I was thinking "Oooh, I really like the celtic cross tombstone", then "Hey, I like the skull faced guy with the big teeth, then "Look at those witches, and one looks like she's adding just a pinch of something to the pot", then "Check out the green Frankenstein-like monster in the backgroud" Lots of really neat pieces to look at in this display, and I'd love to see the night shots.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree. I am kinda likin' that open coffin with the pink lining too.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Some night time pics, thanks to Spiderrider for the hints. I took these at dusk and used a tripod and my boss' very expensive camera. The colours are a more intense than in real life but I'm ok with it. :jol:


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope you enjoy these. This was a hard fought haunt this year, what with the "weather bomb" that dropped on us on the 26th. The snow along the fence line by the garage was almost 3' deep. But Halloween nite was beautiful and I had a great evening!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Snow Sucks! but your yard haunt doesn't!!
great fogger gargoyle props ontop your cemtery columns!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome job! I love everything. I worked for 3 days getting my yard decorated and then on the night of my party it stormed so no one even saw the yard. but nice work!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

You've got a little of everything there. Thats quite a gauntlet for the TOT's to pass through!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought I was seeing things,then realized that it was snow. Despite the snow the haunt came out great.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Like it all great job


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... and yeah, SNOW sucks for Halloween! You did a great job!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Snow sure does suck for Halloween but I think it adds something to the photos. Speaks of dedication. Love the shot of the fog coming from the gargoyle.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Something about the snow really sets your pics off, particularly with the lighting you used. It looks great!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

LOVE the witches.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great setup, full of lots of very cool props. Great job!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a video I made for this year's haunt. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's a great yard haunt! I like it!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW Great Use of space! There is a lot going on there! I love all the props. Based on the movement I'm guessing there was a person inside Frankie. Who had the honor of standing out in the cold to puppeteer him? Overall, FANTASTIC JOB!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> WOW Great Use of space! There is a lot going on there! I love all the props. Based on the movement I'm guessing there was a person inside Frankie. Who had the honor of standing out in the cold to puppeteer him? Overall, FANTASTIC JOB!


Thanks. The puppeteer was my daughter's boyfriend. The prop was mounted to a backpack frame. My inspiration was Gore Galore's Freakenstein. It stood in the yard as a static prop and then came to life on Halloween night. It was a big hit. Going to post a tutorial soon.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool and I really like the idea of a static prop that you use during Halloween. I might have to borrow that idea....Nice Job!


----------



## nurseratchet (Oct 27, 2010)

Love your FCG! and the pink light on the coffin, too. I had to double take on the snow too...... where the heck are you?


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Outstanding! Loved the colored lighting.


----------

